# Feeling scared about egg collection!



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm due to start IVF this month & am feeling very excited & scared at the same time,can anyone put me at ease with egg collection experience. I have opted for a local anasthetic,now I'm wondering if this is the best choice?

Thanks


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hiya matey. When they talked me through egg collection Ithought it sounded the most truly eeksome experience in the whole world. My clinic won't do general anaesthetic just local and when my consultant said actually ladies who've had it done with general and local prefer it with local anaesthetic I thought he was possibly a total nut job.

Anyway I was really quite worried by the whole thing but honestly matey it was fine. Obv a bit weird doing pessary thing for the anaesthetic but it was completely fine. Can honestly say I had nothing to complain about at all during the whole egg collection thing. Can't guaruntee you experience will be the same but was fine for me. It all sounds scary but turns out to be fine (think back to the whole oh by the way you'l have to inject yourself thing that turned out OK to I bet and lord knows that sounded mental scary too)

So good luck and honestly it was fine and I am queen wimpo

Maisy x


----------



## Michelle1799 (May 16, 2011)

Hi lucylou,

I'm due to start my ivf treatment in Aug and I am the same as you scared of EC. I will be sedated and apparently wont remember anything but I am worried. I'm more scared of the needle being put in my hand more than anything I know that sounds silly but it actually makes me feel sick. Hopefully after injecting myself which I'm determined to do I will cope with the needle at EC. 

Take care.            

M x


----------



## marionm (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Lucy Lou & Michelle,
Just wanted to give you both a bit of info regards egg collection
I had IVF last year & was so worried about egg collection but was over so quickly & did not feel anything! Worst bit was injection in my hand at start but even that was over so quick & I was back on the ward before I knew it.I think it's the thought of it that gets us worked up but after a month or mire of injections the egg collection is the easy bit-good luck with thecrest of of your treatment.
xxx


----------



## MissyAl (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I just wanted to follow on from every one else and give you more reassurance.  I too was really worried about EC - even the second time weirdly.  But it was fine on both occasions.  They gave me a sedative which just put me off to sleep.  I'd describe it as instantly feeling like I'd drank about 12 G&T's then nodding off - quite a nice feeling    I don't remember anything else till I was back in the ward.

In terms of symptoms afterwards I was a little bloated and took some painkillers but it really was fine.  Just used it as an excuse to have my feet up for the rest of the day and DH ran about after me.  Every cloud.....!

I hope this helps reassure you.  I know you will still be nervous but it will be fine.

Good luck!

A


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I had a local and i was out cold.

You get into the theatre, get yourself onto a bed with your hospital gown on, chat to the nurses while you have an IV needle put into your hand (painless) and then you feel your eyes rolling and BAM you are in recovery.

That is what is was like for me. All i would suggest is make sure that you feel drunk before you let him start otherwise the medication might not have worked.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I was meant to be sedated however I never got that 'drunk' feelin and ended up with quite a bad experience with EC!!

I was one of the small minority that it happened to though and was partly my own fault cos when I'm in pain I can't speak and I mean I literally can't make a sound and when the nurse was askin was I fine she must have took my silence to mean I was ok!!

Ur under local anyway so u will be fine 

Good luck pet 

Jenna xx


----------



## JC x (May 25, 2011)

I had GA yesterday, best thing ever (not that its pleasant us ladies for us at all eh) but what felt like secs was actually half an hour, and they really looked after me and my hubby.  Moderate discomfort at the mo nothing a hot water bottel and TLC don't help with   but bloating i look 4 mth preg to be expected though. Good luck to you all


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm exactly The same really scared of ec, trigger tonight and ec is Monday . Even with loads of ladies on here saying it's fine I still can't imagine it not being painful !! Just Hoping they are right  x


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you all for sharing your advice I really appreciate it!

I feel a bit more at ease now the treatment has started,been down regging for 2 days with the buesulin injections so that has helped take the worry off the needles I was really expecting to hurt but it's fine! 

Helen85- how did you get on with Ec,hope everything went ok?

Take care


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey lucylou 

Yea it went well, ec was fine . I can honestly say I would have no problem doing it again . Had sedation but was fully awake watched it all on the screen a bit of discomfort and that was that. Got 10 eggs 8 of which fertilised  just waiting till tomorrow to find out if we go to blast or have them put back tomorrow .

Please don't be scared  I am the biggest baby and have the lowest pain threshold at it was fine 
Good luck with the rest of your treatment xxx


----------

